# (OVER) Girl thought she was complimenting me by telling me her ex's cock was bigger than me



## Amnesia (Jul 12, 2022)

*context*: this is my fwb i've had for a year. We were talking for a while and I brought up some penis documentary that I was watching recently talking about ideal sizes for women.

I made a comment that "you can never be too big"
Her: yeah you definitely can
Me: Nawww women say that but I don't believe it for a second
Her: no really u can, you and I have really good sex but you even hurt me occasionally when we have sex, especially at certain angles. But my ex...sex was awful with him, he hurt me every time we had sex. *He was like 8 inches and really thick*


*awkward silence*

I think she kinda instantly regretted saying that and was looking at my face like she understood that she shouldn't have said it. We kinda just had a minute of silence, I didnt know how to react either. I couldnt be mad for her telling the truth, I just had to sit there like a cuck realizing I got dickmogged by a guy who wasnt even present



I am 7x5 for reference


@forevergymcelling



*EDIT: I saw a pic of him:

white guy soyboy estrogen dadbod looking dude, below average for sure facially, probably 5'9''

she said he had super low sex drive and" sucked at sex "*


----------



## subhuman incel (Jul 12, 2022)

do you really expect women to be high iq?


----------



## cvzvvc (Jul 12, 2022)

Amnesia... Just...


----------



## hormonetherapy (Jul 12, 2022)

i hate men with huge cocks


----------



## Deleted member 20056 (Jul 12, 2022)

Brutal girth pill 5 inch girth is average


----------



## Hades (Jul 12, 2022)

I’d rather have big dick and get rejected by women for it being too big than being an “ideal” size. I’m mentally i’ll or something.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jul 12, 2022)

over.


----------



## Chadeep (Jul 12, 2022)

Get a Penis Extender. If you fraud everything might as well fraud your dick.


----------



## Amnesia (Jul 12, 2022)

loox said:


> i’d feel physically ill. not only did she put you down and admit you got dickmogged but now you know she’s been torn apart by an 8x6 and is now a used and abused worthless whore


yeah thats honestly how i felt, it felt pretty shitty like "welp fuck, even after years of looksmaxxing and tens of thousnds of dollars some dude with a natty 8x6'r will forever live in this girls head"

over


she says shes only been with 5 guys, i believe her, just goes to show how many women actually have been with gigantic cocks. Probably most, statistically if a girl has a 10 body count shes probably had a legit monster at least once


----------



## Ogee (Jul 12, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> *context*: this is my fwb i've had for a year. We were talking for a while and I brought up some penis documentary that I was watching recently talking about ideal sizes for women.
> 
> I made a comment that "you can never be too big"
> Her: yeah you definitely can
> ...


Sad life you have


----------



## tyronelite (Jul 12, 2022)

Sounds like me


----------



## aBetterMii (Jul 12, 2022)

Women are master manipulators, she was shit testing you, she meant to say it to see if you were chad alpha enough to not get upset by it. Now she will be hitting you up for sex way less or not at all. Over indeed


----------



## JOJOcel (Jul 12, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> *context*: this is my fwb i've had for a year. We were talking for a while and I brought up some penis documentary that I was watching recently talking about ideal sizes for women.
> 
> I made a comment that "you can never be too big"
> Her: yeah you definitely can
> ...


Get a bathmate or penis pump. Half an inch is not that hard


----------



## looksmaxxed (Jul 12, 2022)

Hades said:


> I’d rather have big dick and get rejected by woman for it being too big than being an “ideal” size. I’m mentally i’ll or something.


no female will ever reject a man for having a big dick. they always like to talk about how they hate bad boys or how big dicks hurt them, yet they won't stop chasing after either. pain is pleasure to them in the right context. it's why so many wymxn cum from getting obliterated during sex.


----------



## gamma (Jul 12, 2022)

Should think if the point is "dickmogging" other men or make women orgasm more, what if it is true that your size is better for orgasm?


----------



## Amnesia (Jul 12, 2022)

gamma said:


> Should think if the point is "dickmogging" other men or make women orgasm more, what if it is true that your size is better for orgasm?


i mean she said he sucked at sex, never got her off, if he finished first he would just go back to playing video games, and was generally uninterested and a shitty bf. He had a generally low sex drive and didnt know how to use his fingers hands or tongue 

she showed me a pic of him and hes an estrogenic looking dadbod below average guy

@loox


----------



## Enfant terrible (Jul 12, 2022)

is she ugly?


----------



## Growth Plate (Jul 12, 2022)

Just immediately destroy the jfl streak theory


----------



## Amnesia (Jul 12, 2022)

Enfant terrible said:


> is she ugly?


athletically skinny white girl with giant tits. facially IRL abov average but this site would probably say high tier becky


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Jul 12, 2022)

Growth Plate said:


> Just immediately destroy the jfl streak theory
> 
> View attachment 1776926


JFL is more effort than a +1


----------



## Pendejo (Jul 12, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> We were talking for a while and I brought up some penis documentary that I was watching recently talking about ideal sizes for women.


Classic Amnesia.


----------



## Beastimmung (Jul 12, 2022)

Suifuel for big dickcels @Predeterminism


----------



## Hades (Jul 12, 2022)

looksmaxxed said:


> no female will ever reject a man for having a big dick. they always like to talk about how they hate bad boys or how big dicks hurt them, yet they won't stop chasing after either. pain is pleasure to them in the right context. it's why so many wymxn cum from getting obliterated during sex.


True, it’s extremely rare for a guy to be rejected for having a huge dick. However, they never _truly _get rejected, because if they have a big dick, she’ll still give him head and other shit and exalt him to her friends. The small guy, on the other hand, will likely get nothing.


----------



## Hades (Jul 12, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> she showed me a pic of him and hes an estrogenic looking dadbod below average guy


crazy how a giant dick can be attached to a low t looking androgynous abomination.


----------



## Mouthbreath (Jul 12, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> yeah thats honestly how i felt, it felt pretty shitty like *"welp fuck*, even after years of looksmaxxing and tens of thousnds of dollars some dude with a natty 8x6'r will forever live in this girls head"
> 
> over
> 
> ...


>welp


----------



## Mogpogs (Jul 12, 2022)

Beyond brutal. Might delete account after reading this


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Jul 12, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> yeah thats honestly how i felt, it felt pretty shitty like "welp fuck, even after years of looksmaxxing and tens of thousnds of dollars some dude with a natty 8x6'r will forever live in this girls head"
> 
> over
> 
> ...


You’re retarded and insecure. 

Women dont fuck men for their dicks jfl there r literal 15 inch dildos and vibrators on the market they want sex primarly from lust which is why looks is so important.


----------



## jordan56 (Jul 12, 2022)

are you 12 years old


----------



## subhuman incel (Jul 12, 2022)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> You’re retarded and insecure.
> 
> Women dont fuck men for their dicks jfl there r literal 15 inch dildos and vibrators on the market they want sex primarly from lust which is why looks is so important.


cope, if you have micropenis women will reject you even if you are chad


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Jul 12, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> facially IRL abov average but this site would probably say high tier becky


You do realize high tier becky means noticeably good looking?


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Jul 12, 2022)

subhuman incel said:


> cope, if you have micropenis women will reject you even if you are chad


Only a sith deals in absolutes.


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Jul 12, 2022)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Only a sith deals in absolutes.


Just like If you are bottom 1% face and body you Will get rejected with a 10x8. Absolutes are retarded and dont make good arguments.


----------



## Moggedbyevery1 (Jul 12, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> i mean she said he sucked at sex, never got her off, if he finished first he would just go back to playing video games, and was generally uninterested and a shitty bf. He had a generally low sex drive and didnt know how to use his fingers hands or tongue
> 
> she showed me a pic of him and hes an estrogenic looking dadbod below average guy
> 
> @loox


Yet she's still telling you all this about him lmao 

She's still attached to him 

Big dick and Redpill behaviour theory


----------



## Amnesia (Jul 12, 2022)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> You’re retarded and insecure.
> 
> Women dont fuck men for their dicks jfl there r literal 15 inch dildos and vibrators on the market they want sex primarly from lust which is why looks is so important.


in reality i dont feel any competition from this guy, i mog him facially and sexually i make this girl cum and squirt every time.

Still it was a shocking experience to just have a girl so honestly just tell u the last guy she slept with had a much noticeably bigger cock than myself


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Jul 12, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> in reality i dont feel any competition from this guy, i mog him facially and sexually i make this girl cum and squirt every time.
> 
> Still it was a shocking experience to just have a girl so honestly just tell u the last guy she slept with had a much noticeably bigger cock than myself


I told my ex to get plastic surgery and got into specifics on what she needs to change untill she started crying. You’re not even dating this girl just fucking her.

Get over it.


----------



## dirtydorito (Jul 12, 2022)

probably cope, but if you’ve been seeing her for a year then she might legitimately be telling the truth. no way she still sees you for a year if you don’t feel better than that dude with an 8x6 cock, especially as just a fwb


----------



## Amnesia (Jul 12, 2022)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> I told my ex to get plastic surgery and got into specifics on what she needs to change untill she started crying. You’re not even dating this girl just fucking her.
> 
> Get over it.


thats not even bad, u can get plastic surgery and change ur face. That would actually be a helpful thing for someone to tell someone else

but u cant really change ur cock or at least very easy at all

id be happy if a girl told me what surgery to get to make myself better looking. In fact Ive asked girls before simply to tell me things like if i look better with facial hair or not AND THAT they cant even give me a decisive answer

u did her a favor


----------



## johncruz12345 (Jul 12, 2022)

Thats like a guy telling a girl his exes boobs are too big


----------



## Pendejo (Jul 12, 2022)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> I told my ex to get plastic surgery and got into specifics on what she needs to change untill she started crying.


You guys could have been 8 PSL couple.


----------



## HerpDerpson (Jul 12, 2022)

Hades said:


> crazy how a giant dick can be attached to a low t looking androgynous abomination.


It's actually lifefuel in disguise, if dick size wasn't genetic, it would be over for most of the population considering lower testosterone levels compared to the previous century.


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Jul 12, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> thats not even bad, u can get plastic surgery and change ur face. That would actually be a helpful thing for someone to tell someone else
> 
> but u cant really change ur cock or at least very easy at all
> 
> ...


If a girl told you to fix your forehead we both know you’d suicide.


----------



## Moggedbyevery1 (Jul 12, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> I brought up some penis documentary that I was watching recently


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Jul 12, 2022)

Pendejo said:


> You guys could have been 8 PSL couple.


She didnt have the potential. With lip lift, forehead reduction and some form of eye surgery she could have a 6 psl face but she would always be 5’4 with an average body as her proportions could never be top tier.


----------



## HerpDerpson (Jul 12, 2022)

johncruz12345 said:


> Thats like a guy telling a girl his exes boobs are too big


Except boobs don't actually do anything while you can't have sex without a dick.


----------



## johncruz12345 (Jul 12, 2022)

HerpDerpson said:


> Except boobs don't actually do anything while you can't have sex without a dick.


Ok its like saying your exes pussy was too tight.


----------



## Deleted member 17829 (Jul 12, 2022)

can you carry on seeing a girl like that?

after things like that it just hurts me too m uch and will replay in my head forever until i do something worse back to her 

and then it just gets toxic

what are u gonna do?

can u just forget about that?


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Jul 12, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> she says shes only been with 5 guys, i believe her











Sopranos Paulie Gualtieri GIF - Sopranos Paulie Gualtieri Happy - Discover & Share GIFs


Click to view the GIF




tenor.com


----------



## Zylk (Jul 12, 2022)

While Chad with his 6 inch dick doesn't even feel insecure and women live behind him


----------



## Pendejo (Jul 12, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> she says shes only been with 5 guys


The 5 guys:


----------



## BugeyeBigNoseCurry (Jul 12, 2022)

No face for your dick


----------



## wollet2 (Jul 12, 2022)

Similar has happened to me


----------



## forevergymcelling (Jul 12, 2022)

Fucking brutal tbh

I can't even imagine what girls have said about my dick behind my back


----------



## Growth Plate (Jul 12, 2022)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> but she would always be 5’4 with an average body as her proportions could never be top tier.


Just get her LL, hip augmentation, breast enhancement and BBL bro


----------



## Pendejo (Jul 12, 2022)

forevergymcelling said:


> Fucking brutal tbh
> 
> I can't even imagine what girls have said about my dick behind my back


"Girl this forevergymcelling guy wasn't even half as big as Maher 🙄"


----------



## Pendejo (Jul 12, 2022)

Growth Plate said:


> Just get her LL, hip augmentation, breast enhancement and BBL bro


Just soup up your girl like a car theory.


----------



## Meteor21 (Jul 12, 2022)

Bpel or nbpel?


----------



## Biggdink (Jul 12, 2022)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> You’re retarded and insecure.
> 
> Women dont fuck men for their dicks jfl there r literal 15 inch dildos and vibrators on the market they want sex primarly from lust which is why looks is so important.


Mirin reading comprehension 

Her bf was below average facially 5’9 and skinny fat


----------



## Prince88 (Jul 12, 2022)

Growth Plate said:


> Just immediately destroy the jfl streak theory
> 
> View attachment 1776926


I don't giggle at chads jokes like a girl. I'm a mature gentleman.


----------



## bwrauycnee (Jul 12, 2022)

Take comfort in your face and physique mog. Those are way better than a 9incher


----------



## Stopping@Nothing19 (Jul 12, 2022)

even amnesia someone who mogs most of the forum has to settle for some girls who has been piped down multiple times over, it is indeed over


----------



## MediterraneanApollo (Jul 12, 2022)

@ArvidGustavsson is completely right

Why the fuck should you care ? Got damn you are a 6.5 PSL walking giga specimen and you care about this bullshit ? Even if she had more pleasure with him (which she did not have as you stated) you should NEVER give a fuck
She does not come while you sexing her ? Who cares, you are cumming and have your fun. She comes back again and again like an abused dog because a freaking 6.5 PSL face is more than enough satisfaction for her, she brags with your face, you are a trophy for her and her friends


----------



## Prince88 (Jul 12, 2022)

Why do you care bro? My penis is only 4.6 inches and I make girls cum easyyyyy


----------



## HerpDerpson (Jul 12, 2022)

Predeterminism said:


> can u just forget about that?


Yeah, probably, the one and only gf told me something like "your dick size is fine, you don't have to worry about it", she said that without prompting which implies she inferred I'm insecure about being small (6 inch).
But the first time she orgasmed when we had sex was when I just happened to be presented as more masculine (fought dudes (not like street, just for shits and giggles) and I was sweaty and shit after that).
Then I realized that dick and technique don't matter, it's all about being good looking (over for me at this point) and acting masc.


----------



## ReadBooksEveryday (Jul 12, 2022)

She said e last part to comfort you
‘He was super bad at sex it was awful with his huge cock’

She knew you were hurt by her previous comment and was on damage control


----------



## Amnesia (Jul 12, 2022)

ReadBooksEveryday said:


> She said e last part to comfort you
> ‘He was super bad at sex it was awful with his huge cock’
> 
> She knew you were hurt by her previous comment and was on damage control



she had been telling me since the first week I met her how shit her ex was in every way including sex. So that at least is probably truthful.

I trust myself to be a good judge on women, given i quite literally am much older than most here and have been with more women as well and I am not a bluepilled blind normie. I've been around the block and am fully capable admitting when I don't have a good grasp if a woman is telling me the truth or not


and I can confidently say that she's telling the truth about her ex being shit at sex


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Jul 12, 2022)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> You’re retarded and insecure.
> 
> Women dont fuck men for their dicks jfl there r literal 15 inch dildos and vibrators on the market they want sex primarly from lust which is why looks is so important.


Just be a dicklet bro


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Jul 12, 2022)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Just be a dicklet bro


Just use retarded extreme examples theory


----------



## subhuman incel (Jul 12, 2022)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Just use retarded extreme examples theory


50% of men are dicklets, maybe even more @looksmaxxer234


----------



## n0𝖗𝖙𝖍 (Jul 12, 2022)

“oh yeah by the way, I was just watching this documentary about throbbing hard cocks and it made me think of you”


----------



## HerpDerpson (Jul 12, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> she had been telling me since the first week I met her how shit her ex was in every way including sex. So that at least is probably truthful.


I dunno, if he was so bad, wouldn't she just forget him quickly?


----------



## germanlooks (Jul 12, 2022)

Moggedbyevery1 said:


> View attachment 1776969


Looks like @Amnesia didn’t make much progress in NTmaxxing....


----------



## metagross (Jul 12, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> yeah thats honestly how i felt, it felt pretty shitty like "welp fuck, even after years of looksmaxxing and tens of thousnds of dollars some dude with a natty 8x6'r will forever live in this girls head"
> 
> over
> 
> ...


I keep saying that the whole "average dick size" of 5.5 inches is non-sense to make guys feel better about themselves. It's also why everyone on this forum has a "bigger than average" penis. It's bullshit to make guys less suicidal. The actual average is probably somewhere around 6-7 inches.


----------



## fogdart (Jul 12, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> *EDIT: I saw a pic of him:
> 
> white guy soyboy estrogen dadbod looking dude, below average for sure facially, probably 5'9''
> 
> she said he had super low sex drive and" sucked at sex "*


White normie Oofy doofy pill never fails. Most Women in the west just want a white normie who isn't repulsive to look at and also gives them emotional stability and treats them like a princess; everything else is cope. Imagine Chad Amnesia sleeping with the same girl as a LTN dude with a dad bod jfl

@tyronelite @FailedNormieManlet @whiteissuperior @Lightskincel @ItsOVERBuddyBoyos @Biggdink


----------



## FailedNormieManlet (Jul 12, 2022)

fogdart said:


> White normie Oofy doofy pill never fails. Most Women in the west just want a white normie who isn't repulsive to look at and also gives them emotional stability and treats them like a princess; everything else is cope. Imagine Chad Amnesia sleeping with the same girl as a LTN dude with a dad bod jfl
> 
> @tyronelite @FailedNormieManlet @whiteissuperior @Lightskincel @ItsOVERBuddyBoyos @Biggdink


Whites straight up cannot be incel


----------



## HerpDerpson (Jul 12, 2022)

fogdart said:


> White normie Oofy doofy pill never fails. Most Women in the west just want a white normie who isn't repulsive to look at and also gives them emotional stability and treats them like a princess; everything else is cope. Imagine Chad Amnesia sleeping with the same girl as a LTN dude with a dad bod jfl


Oofy doofy is law.
You can't fight it. It's like hitting a rock with your fists. The rock isn't even aware that you're here. Just like an oofy doofy guy isn't aware that his girlfriend actually has sex drive and could sex more than once per week.
You can't beat it. You can try to run away, but when you turn your head, you'll see that you haven't moved more than 10 feet away. Oofy doofy is always there.
Embrace it.


----------



## fogdart (Jul 12, 2022)

HerpDerpson said:


> Oofy doofy is law.
> You can't fight it. It's like hitting a rock with your fists. The rock isn't even aware that you're here. Just like an oofy doofy guy isn't aware that his girlfriend actually has sex drive and could sex more than once per week.
> You can't beat it. You can try to run away, but when you turn your head, you'll see that you haven't moved more than 10 feet away. Oofy doofy is always there.
> Embrace it.


You think Oofy doofies have sex once a week with their GFs? I think once a menf or every two weeks is more accurate. That's after they've done all the housework and ordered her favourite wine or flowers to get her in the mood.


----------



## HerpDerpson (Jul 12, 2022)

fogdart said:


> I think once a menf or every two weeks is more accurate.


Yeah, and he's happy with that because he believes women have no sex drive. Ignorance is bliss. That's the real harshness of the oofy doofy pill -- you can't artificially become an oofy doofy, because you can't willingly become ignorant.
(If a guy knows and tolerates it, them he's not an oofy doofy, he's just a cuck.)


----------



## tyronelite (Jul 12, 2022)

fogdart said:


> White normie Oofy doofy pill never fails. Most Women in the west just want a white normie who isn't repulsive to look at and also gives them emotional stability and treats them like a princess; everything else is cope. Imagine Chad Amnesia sleeping with the same girl as a LTN dude with a dad bod jfl
> 
> @tyronelite @FailedNormieManlet @whiteissuperior @Lightskincel @ItsOVERBuddyBoyos @Biggdink


But but.. women only have casual sex with chads


----------



## fogdart (Jul 12, 2022)

gamma said:


> Should think if the point is "dickmogging" other men or make women orgasm more, what if it is true that your size is better for orgasm?





ArvidGustavsson said:


> You’re retarded and insecure.
> 
> Women dont fuck men for their dicks jfl there r literal 15 inch dildos and vibrators on the market they want sex primarly from lust which is why looks is so important.





Amnesia said:


> in reality i dont feel any competition from this guy, i mog him facially and sexually i make this girl cum and squirt every time.
> 
> Still it was a shocking experience to just have a girl so honestly just tell u the last guy she slept with had a much noticeably bigger cock than myself


Tbh "dick pill" is just a classic case of the male gaze. In reality, women don't give a shit about your dick size *as long as you're giving her mind blowing orgasms*. You're more likely to be remembered if you gave her good sex and mind blowing orgasms than if you just had a big dick. Wanting to mog her ex's dick size is almost like you wanting to have bigger muscles than her ex - it doesn't mean much if she's overall more attract to you and had better sex with you.


----------



## tyronelite (Jul 12, 2022)

I’m glad we have @Amnesia 

He’s disproving looks theory day by day


----------



## betrayed by 5‘8 (Jul 12, 2022)

There is no coming back from this and you both know it she knows it and you know it your not the man anymore either leave her or gain back dominance


----------



## dat feel (Jul 12, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> she says shes only been with 5 guys





Amnesia said:


> she said he sucked at sex








have you learned nothing from all the brutal red and blackpills you've been exposed to over the years

she's a prime goddess with HUGE tits and confessed that she's been ravished by a monster cock. women always downplay their sexual experience x10

she most likely had her first anal gangbang at 13-15 and has probably been defiled by violent ex-cons several times


----------



## Growth Plate (Jul 12, 2022)

metagross said:


> I keep saying that the whole "average dick size" of 5.5 inches is non-sense to make guys feel better about themselves. It's also why everyone on this forum has a "bigger than average" penis. It's bullshit to make guys less suicidal. The actual average is probably somewhere around 6-7 inches.


Then why do people get called a larper when they say they have a 7 inch dick online? A lot of people online say anyone that claims 7 inches is a larper. I think the actual average is 6 inches max. I'm not biased. I have 7in nbp myself. Me saying that is just gonna get me a reply saying "larp" or a ton of jfl reacts which just proves my point. Again, I would post proof if I wasn't a youngcel jfl. I'm always open about the fact that all my other stats are subhuman so logically it couldn't be larp


----------



## andy9432 (Jul 12, 2022)

U got shit tested


----------



## MoggerGaston (Jul 12, 2022)

This topic just proves that some people like @Amnesia just seek the most negative interpretation in life about: women, sex, relationships, dick-size, self-worth, etc.

This girl has been fucking with you for a year, she obviously LOVES to have sex with you, 0 doubt. It's very likely she meant what she said: Sex with that bigger dicked guy hurt her, and she prefers sex with a guy with your dicksize.

Unironically I had a very similar experience with my last ex. She told me on our ~5th (sex)-date out of nowhere: 'You don't even need a big dick to be good in sex, sex with you is amazing'.

For reference: I am 6.5x5.5. I didn't really know what to do with this comment. She was referring to my dick as 'not big' while 'complementing' it at the same time. I didn't like it either. I told her this and then she made some comment about how her female friend has a huge-dicked boyfriend that hurts her and she tells her this shit shit all the time.

In the end it's just sexual failure/frustration combined with low self-esteem I guess. If I wasn't living on the edge of inceldom and was reliant on this single woman for sex I probably wouldn't have cared much. But the fact this type of shit plays a huge role in women's minds while I can go months/years without sex is just too intense.

Life would be so much better for the average men if sex wasn't this huge performative pressure for men to achieve.


----------



## Mogpogs (Jul 12, 2022)

Brutal a bygone word, far removed and inconsequential compared to what you went through


----------



## Ethniframementalcel (Jul 12, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> *context*: this is my fwb i've had for a year. We were talking for a while and I brought up some penis documentary that I was watching recently talking about ideal sizes for women.
> 
> I made a comment that "you can never be too big"
> Her: yeah you definitely can
> ...


brutal oofy doofy X dickpill

sorry that had to happen to you Uncle Amnesia


----------



## Virgin at 29 😔 (Jul 12, 2022)

earthwindandfire said:


> Brutal girth pill 5 inch girth is average


Mfw when im below 5 girth🫠🫠🫠


----------



## looksmaxxed (Jul 12, 2022)

MediterraneanApollo said:


> @ArvidGustavsson is completely right
> 
> Why the fuck should you care ? Got damn you are a 6.5 PSL walking giga specimen and you care about this bullshit ? Even if she had more pleasure with him (which she did not have as you stated) you should NEVER give a fuck
> She does not come while you sexing her ? Who cares, you are cumming and have your fun. She comes back again and again like an abused dog because a freaking 6.5 PSL face is more than enough satisfaction for her, she brags with your face, you are a trophy for her and her friends


cope


----------



## looksmaxxed (Jul 12, 2022)

dat feel said:


> have you learned nothing from all the brutal red and blackpills you've been exposed to over the years
> 
> she's a prime goddess with HUGE tits and confessed that she's been ravished by a monster cock. women always downplay their sexual experience x10
> 
> she most likely had her first anal gangbang at 13-15 and has probably been defiled by violent ex-cons several times


every attractive foid in the west has had multiple 12x7s guaranteed by age 18


----------



## TITUS (Jul 12, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> athletically skinny white girl with giant tits. facially IRL abov average but this site would probably say high tier becky


Pics, shes living in my head now.


----------



## TITUS (Jul 12, 2022)

MoggerGaston said:


> This topic just proves that some people like @Amnesia just seek the most negative interpretation in life about: women, sex, relationships, dick-size, self-worth, etc.
> 
> This girl has been fucking with you for a year, she obviously LOVES to have sex with you, 0 doubt. It's very likely she meant what she said: Sex with that bigger dicked guy hurt her, and she prefers sex with a guy with your dicksize.
> 
> ...


this are the little things women do to get into your head. Its all deliberate.


----------



## cvzvvc (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## Hades (Jul 12, 2022)

forevergymcelling said:


> Fucking brutal tbh
> 
> I can't even imagine what girls have said about my dick behind my back


thanks for the suifuel. I can’t get this out of my head now.


----------



## andy9432 (Jul 12, 2022)

Shes not dumb, shes not satisfied with ur penis size. She threw a dig at you.


----------



## maxeverything (Jul 12, 2022)

I could see this being a little bothersome if she was your gf, but if she’s just an fwb who cares? I would have just laughed about it if an fwb said something like that


----------



## Untrinsic (Jul 12, 2022)

HerpDerpson said:


> But the first time she orgasmed when we had sex was when I just happened to be presented as more masculine (fought dudes (not like street, just for shits and giggles) and I was sweaty and shit after that).
> Then I realized that dick and technique don't matter, it's all about being good looking (over for me at this point) and acting masc.


I've been thinking more about the mascpill recently. This forum should be more focused on becoming more masculine, there are too many faggots here. (AKA i need to get rid of my femdom and crossdressing fetishes)


----------



## enchanted_elixir (Jul 12, 2022)

aBetterMii said:


> Women are master manipulators, she was shit testing you, she meant to say it to see if you were chad alpha enough to not get upset by it. Now she will be hitting you up for sex way less or not at all. Over indeed


YOU BELIEVE IN SHIT TESTING?


----------



## MediterraneanApollo (Jul 13, 2022)

looksmaxxed said:


> cope


You forum dwellers are too obsessed with dicks instead of slaying women


----------



## MorningNorwood (Jul 18, 2022)

I can't believe I missed this thread holy hell lmao
Amnesia's Dark Descent


----------



## SunniMogger (Jul 18, 2022)

tyronelite said:


> I’m glad we have @Amnesia
> 
> He’s disproving looks theory day by day


looks theory has always been a meme
people on this site literally rate guys like chris evans 5 psl therefore not chad
meanwhile he's easily an irl chad 
and then proceed to post pics of 8 psl male models 
no one irl gives a shit about male models


----------



## Ryan (Jul 18, 2022)

johncruz12345 said:


> Ok its like saying your exes pussy was too tight.


shit arguments r u drunk or some shit?
let me tell u whats its like
its like repturing ur gay ass with my monstrus cock and u saying its causing u to puke blood


----------



## Seth Walsh (Jul 25, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> We were talking for a while and I brought up some penis documentary that I was watching recently


----------



## OverSinceBirth (Jul 25, 2022)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Only a sith deals in absolutes.


----------



## OverSinceBirth (Jul 25, 2022)

andy9432 said:


> U got shit tested


----------



## hormonetherapy (Jul 25, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> just goes to show how many women actually have been with gigantic cocks. Probably most, statistically if a girl has a 10 body count shes probably had a legit monster at least once


----------



## ConspiracyTheory (Jul 25, 2022)

dat feel said:


> have you learned nothing from all the brutal red and blackpills you've been exposed to over the years
> 
> she's a prime goddess with HUGE tits and confessed that she's been ravished by a monster cock. women always downplay their sexual experience x10
> 
> she most likely had her first anal gangbang at 13-15 and has probably been defiled by violent ex-cons several times


Dat Feel is literally the only person on this site who is blackpilled anymore. Also me.


----------



## GandyIsNormie (Jul 25, 2022)

Growth Plate said:


> Then why do people get called a larper when they say they have a 7 inch dick online? A lot of people online say anyone that claims 7 inches is a larper. I think the actual average is 6 inches max. I'm not biased. I have 7in nbp myself. Me saying that is just gonna get me a reply saying "larp" or a ton of jfl reacts which just proves my point. Again, I would post proof if I wasn't a youngcel jfl. I'm always open about the fact that all my other stats are subhuman so logically it couldn't be larp


COPE


----------



## JBcollector (Jul 25, 2022)

Women don't want 6 inchers anymore sweety


----------



## Growth Plate (Jul 25, 2022)

GandyIsNormie said:


> COPE


the population average is 6 inches MAX but the average of Chads dick sizes is higher than that


----------



## chawaje (Jul 28, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> yeah thats honestly how i felt, it felt pretty shitty like "welp fuck, even after years of looksmaxxing and tens of thousnds of dollars some dude with a natty 8x6'r will forever live in this girls head"
> 
> over
> 
> ...


That boy is a monster


----------



## Thinking_Machine (Jul 28, 2022)

sure, you were better at sex than the other guy and made her cum and her ex used to hurt her, BUT what if you fucked her well AND with a bigger dick? previous guy probably just didn’t know how to use it tbf. big dicks always win theory.


----------



## VenomGT3 (Jul 28, 2022)

I’m confirmed 8x6 and haven’t had any complaints, but maybe it doesn’t stay that big during sex. Gotta improve my stamina and cardio lol


----------



## dat feel (Jul 28, 2022)

the average on PSL forums has always been 6'2" 8x6 with 7" wrists

but these days because of inflation the average went up to 6'3" 8.5"x6.25" with 7.25" wrists


----------



## MorningNorwood (Aug 1, 2022)

dat feel said:


> the average on PSL forums has always been 6'2" 8x6 with 7" wrists
> 
> but these days because of inflation the average went up to 6'3" 8.5"x6.25" with 7.25" wrists


You can usually tell the dick frauders based off of what they say their girth is. When they think adding an inch to their girth going from 5 to 6 is like adding an inch to their length when rlly in terms of volume, rarity etc that diff is 3x as much. A 6x6 is overall bigger than a 8x5 jfl

That isn't to say everyone who says their girth is 6in is lying they def exist altho rare, I'm more talking about the guys who say they're 7x6.5 or 7x7 or some shit. I cage when I read that


----------



## Hades (Aug 1, 2022)

MorningNorwood said:


> You can usually tell the dick frauders based off of what they say their girth is. When they think adding an inch to their girth going from 5 to 6 is like adding an inch to their length when rlly in terms of volume, rarity etc that diff is 3x as much. A 6x6 is overall bigger than a 8x5 jfl
> 
> That isn't to say everyone who says their girth is 6in is lying they def exist altho rare, I'm more talking about the guys who say they're 7x6.5 or 7x7 or some shit. I cage when I read that


True bro. Honestly, even though girth matters more than length, girls still think length is more impressive, at least visually. Most girls wouldn’t call a 6x6 dick “big”, they may say “thick”, but that doesn’t mean the same thing to them.


----------

